# Yuri Alexandrovich Shaporin (1887 - 1966)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Russian-Ukrainian Soviet composer.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

